# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  RECALL problems? try this

## jay dawg

i noticed i didnt remember any dreams the other day but i knew i had some.

today i woke up an hour or 2 after i began to sleep (try an alarm) and then went back to bed normally and was awake during my dreams after that. wrote down a few dreams so it seems to work. not sure why i cant recall a damn thing anymore lately. maybe this method gets us out of a too deep sleep so we can recall better. who knows but it sure did work for me. give it a shot.

----------


## jay dawg

just ate a bowl of cerial and got so damn full i thought to either vomit or lay down. so i had another dream and it was SO vivid and real and remembered every detail. so this method is 100% yes finally it works. i wasnt lucid, though i was in full control in real time like most of our dreams. man it ruled! im gonna do this everyday now. alarm after 2 hours then sleep and keep dreamin!

----------


## Dew Dust

I have to agree that with deeper sleep and my early REM period--I personally have a harder time remembering those dreams.  It is the later REM stages or being close to waking time, that those dreams I remember better.  I think your method is just that--getting out of the deep sleep and being close to consciousness.

----------


## irishcream

Hell, i'll try anything!"
I had a dream last night, and it kinda made sense, but i was like 'uh?' just the same...
still writing in my handwritten DJ though...so i haven't quite given up all together.

----------


## jay dawg

well i did it again today and had 5 dreams

----------


## Boof

my recall sucks so ill do anything. gonna try it out tonight. when u wake up after 2hrs of sleep, do you remember anything? do u write it in your journal? or do u just wake up and go back to sleep without doing anything?

----------


## jay dawg

well just like this morning again. i woke up after 2 hours. didnt rememeber a damn thing (sometimes i do though). so i just immediatly went back to sleep and rememebered a TON of dreams. maybe 5 or more but some could have been scene changes. im telling you this method WORKS

----------


## plobable

O_O ya got me sold on it

but i usually just go back to sleep when my alarm goes off maybe a bucket of water... and i move my bed near the door and set a prarot on hte alarm clock attached to a string attached to the bucket of water... eeeeeehhhhh?!... too much work for me i dont even have a parot.

----------


## Boof

crap it didnt work for me... i woke up and imediatley got back to sleep... didnt remember a single dream  :Sad:  a bucket of water might be a good idea  :smiley:

----------


## jay dawg

it worked for me again. not that u have to get up out of bed. cuz i dont. well unless you count drinking some water then hitting the pillow again.   ::lol::

----------


## Boof

crap. ive tried it three times now and it didnt work for my... i dont even remeber that i woke up this night, even tho i set the alarm. guess this isnt my method...

----------


## jay dawg

wow that blows dude. has it worked for anybody else yet? seems to be working for me everyday i do it. this morning i had a few long dreams

make sure you dont take any drugs while trying to get your recall up, if you do anyway

----------


## Dewines

Good idea, jaydawg.

After about two week of being able to remember at least one dream a night, last night I remembered nothing ... frustrating to say the least!

But ... I usually drink a lot of water before going to bed so that I wake up, and last night I didn't, so I didn't wake up during the night. I'm going to try drinking LOTS of water everytime I wake up so that I have a better chance of waking after each dream.

----------


## andrewfigueiras

i'll try it tonight, it's so frustrating when i can remember such a low number of dreams. it kind a gets me discouradged, but i'll try. like the proverb sais: if at first you don't succed, try, try, again!  ::mrgreen:: 

by the way; whats the method again?

set your alarm to go off 2 hours after you fall asleep, when u wake up, write down what u can remember, then drink some water and fall right to sleep again?

can't wait to try it!

----------


## Deere

> _Originally posted by jay dawg_
> *wow that blows dude. has it worked for anybody else yet? seems to be working for me everyday i do it. this morning i had a few long dreams
> 
> make sure you dont take any drugs while trying to get your recall up, if you do anyway*



Actually I'm experiencing something similar. I was about to make a thread, but I just noticed this one.

The difference is that I don't wake myself up after a couple of hours. I just sleep until I wake up on my own. Then I just try and get some more sleep. That has been the only effective way for me to remember multiple dreams. 
This might not be such a good method if you're not having vacation of some sort though.   ::-P:

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by Deere_
> *
> Actually I'm experiencing something similar. I was about to make a thread, but I just noticed this one.
> 
> The difference is that I don't wake myself up after a couple of hours. I just sleep until I wake up on my own. Then I just try and get some more sleep. That has been the only effective way for me to remember multiple dreams. *
> This might not be such a good method if you're not having vacation of some sort though. **




yeah no kidding, or if youve got loud assed people in your house in the afternoon banging around all friggin day. Thats especially why my method is so grand. it allows me to get those "REMembered" dreams in and still be early on in my sleep. and for better affect you could have your alarm set to wake u up every hour and a half or more, if u dont do that on your own yet.

----------


## Matchbook

This method works.  I've been doing it for about a year now.  Not on purpose, though.  I just happen to wake up about every hour or so of sleep.  It can be a pain but at least I remember almost everything.

----------


## Deere

Yeah... My memories tend to shatter after loud noises. I wanna get myself one of those vibration alarms, see how  that works out. I just don't have a clue where to get them.

----------


## Clairity

Deere, I had already sent you this info in a PM but here is the clock I have (but you might be able to find it cheaper elsewhere on the web or on EBAY.com).

http://www.balancedlifeproducts.com/$spind...ll1.yogaview.50

What's cool about it is that you can actually set *12* different alarms and it can be set to either *vibrate* or *beep*.  It has a countdown timer, a custom timer and a meeting timer. It has 3 vibration levels and 3 loudness levels for the beeps.  It works really well.    ::goodjob2::

----------


## Deere

Yah, I remember   ::D: 
I just don't have a bank account or something with which I can buy stuff online. I've yet to find them nearby.
edit: And even if I could, my old-fashioned parents wouldn't allow me to. :/

----------


## polio vaccine

I'm new here, mainly signed up cause my dream recall is worth poop.  I've been keeping a dream/OBE journal for a little less than a month, but my interest extends back longer than that.  Out of that month, I have like six total remembered dreams, and two of them were today.  Without recall, I can't have lucid dreams.  Without lucid dreams, I can't have astral projections, and that's my ultimate goal.  I've actually left my body more times than I've remembered my dreams since I've started practicing this stuff.

So, uh, hello everybody.

I was wondering, does this technique take a bit of time to build up effectiveness?  I've been trying mid-morning naps after about an hour or so of waking, and what usually happens is that I doze off and wake up in time for dinner, sans dreams.  Should I be one of those people that sets an alarm every 90 minutes from the point my head hits the pillow?

----------


## jay dawg

yes

----------


## polio vaccine

And so it came to pass.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Well lets see if i fall asleep say at 5:00 am then woke up at 7:00 am I can usually recall 1 dream very easily and during the dream I recalled I was very aware and could control myself. I then go back to bed and wake up at around 11:45 am and have had another dream which I was fully aware and could control myself and a few other things around me. I then fall back asleep again. I wake up again around 3:00 pm - 4:00 pm in which I have had full control of every single thing in my dream. This is mind you 12 hours of sleep and I do tend to waste quite a bit of my time sleeping just so that I can dream   ::shock::  

My method is when you are falling asleep just think about dreaming until you can no longer thing any more (pretty much you are asleep now) I find it very easy to tell if I am dreaming or not. Its just being able to control yourself and the things around you that people seem to have a hard time with. And I am going to try the alarm clock thing today and see if that works.

----------


## Dagaz

> _Originally posted by jay dawg_
> *well i did it again today and had 5 dreams*



Im gonna try it out, I don't think i have problems recalling dreams, i normally recall like 2-3 per night or something but if you say you recalled like 5 dreams, that seems nice!   ::wink::  
Once i slept like 13 hours and could recall like 6 or 7, that was amazing, i didn't know how i did it, they just came to me while the day was passing in short flashes that cleared up some things.

----------


## polio vaccine

Jeez, I dunno what's up.  I got a good nine hours of sleep and I remember nada.  The first thing I did when I woke up was say to myself, "What was I just dreaming?"  Then my inner voice actually said back, "Beats me, man."

That was SO discouraging.

----------


## jay dawg

yeah that happens to me like once a week polio.

dagaz, the other day i forgot a whole dream, no recall. then by the end of the night i saw a tool box on TV and it triggered my entire dream because i had a wrench in my dream.  :Oops:

----------


## carcharoth

Hi everyone.
I saw yesterday an alarm in another thread , and i put it today to test it , and really works fine for me.
The  alarm was beeping every 5 ' not very loud to wake me up , and i woke up 3 times in the middle of the night with a dream in my head , each time i wrote it in my DJ and then back to sleep.
In the thread they proposed it thay said it will help for becoming lucid , but it works only for recall for me. I had it all day yesterday on  , beeping every 15' and i was everytime making an RC when it beeped.So when i sleep and here the sound i'll make an RC in my dream eventually and i'l become lucid , i think it is a matter of time to get used to it and become lucid .^_^
I usually remeber 1 dream per 3 days so it really worked for me.
 Here is the link that Jay Dawg posted.

http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

Thanks Jay   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## jay dawg

ahh yes thats a great idea carcharoth! we could have the timer go off during the day and then do an RC. essentially creating a perfect dream sign in a way. great idea bro im going to start doing this immediately!

----------


## polio vaccine

I had to fiddle with this a little to make it work for me, but today I remembered two very long and vivid dreams.

I read somewhere that REM stages are like every 90 minutes, but a 90 minute alarm wasn't working for me, so instead I went for 6 hours, to catch a longer REM stage.  Also, my alarm is set so it plays  a brainwave CD instead of a buzzer or something.

Anyway, I have faith in this method, I just had to make my sleep go a little longer personally.

Also when I woke up I heard a jazz swing song that I assumed was a radio coming from somewhere in the house, but over five or six minutes of waking it gradually faded and I realized it was all in my head.  A bit freaky.

----------


## jarrell

i woked up about 3:00 clock today and rembered a short dream. i reminded me theat i was gonna have amazing dreams awaken from them and completly rember them. and when i woke up i rembered a fragment then after a little bit of memory three dreams triggered in my mind. when i wake up and go back i have better recall.

----------


## Roller

Hey yeah this sounds like a great Idea.... although I might set the alarm for somewhere nearer 3 hours after I sleep because otherwise i don't know if I will be able to sleep again... I'll let ya know how it goes.

----------


## AlternateReality

I set my alarm for 1 am and i fell asleep about 10:50.  When i woke up though i turned off the alarm then stared at my notebook and nothing came.  So i fell asleep and I didn't remember anything in the morning either.  Tonight im gonna set alarm for 4 and a half hours and see if that works.

----------


## Freedom in Flight

After you wake up when your alarm goes off 2 hours into sleeping, how long do you generally sleep after that?  I would be willing to try this, because my dream recall has been slim to none over the past week or so, and I would like to start at least remembering my dreams so I can identify some dreamsigns.  And when you do this, do you wake up tired?

----------


## jay dawg

well back when i was doing this technique, it always worked for me. i would generally just wake up an hour or two after sleep. then fall asleep as fast as possible right after that. i dont need to do it anymore though.

----------

